# Gestor fees



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

has anyone recently used a gestor or other kind of help such as a translator to take them to get a NIE number or resident cert or similar?

how much were you charged?

I ask because I've been told by several new students of mine that they have been charged over 60€ per person - even when they have all had to go to the extranjería & it's all done at the same time...........

it seems excessive to me - but maybe I'm wrong :confused2:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> has anyone recently used a gestor or other kind of help such as a translator to take them to get a NIE number or resident cert or similar?
> 
> how much were you charged?
> 
> ...



No names no pack drill ( correct quotation?), anyway, someone 'round here charges 100 euros for just that service!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> No names no pack drill ( correct quotation?), anyway, someone 'round here charges 100 euros for just that service!


that is just such a rip-off IMO

for something you can do yourself even if you don't speak a word of Spanish

even if they did a 'package deal' for several in one family it wouldn't be so bad - but one family I know all had to go & paid more than 180€ to spend the morning at the extranjería

& they had to fill the forms in & drive themselves there too


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that is just such a rip-off IMO
> 
> for something you can do yourself even if you don't speak a word of Spanish
> 
> ...


Are they being charged this fee by Spanish gestores? Or are they paying this just to someone who accompanies them? And does this include the actual fee for the NIE? In any case it is a rip-off as the actual fee is around 10€ and as you say, sice they have to go there in person they are not really getting any kind of service.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> Are they being charged this fee by Spanish gestores? Or are they paying this just to someone who accompanies them? And does this include the actual fee for the NIE? In any case it is a rip-off as the actual fee is around 10€ and as you say, sice they have to go there in person they are not really getting any kind of service.


this a Spanish gestor in my town (not my gestor I hasten to add) - within a couple of weeks 2 different families told me that they had paid this

yes it does include the NIE fee itself - but I agree, she is getting money for nothing really - especially since they are used to foreigners at this office & well able to deal with non-spanish speakers


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree it's a lot of money to spend unnecessarily but in terms of professional fees, it really isn't a lot for several hours work - even if that work is only standing in a queue.

I suspect you'd pay an awful lot more than that for an accountant or solicitor in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> I agree it's a lot of money to spend unnecessarily but in terms of professional fees, it really isn't a lot for several hours work - even if that work is only standing in a queue.
> 
> I suspect you'd pay an awful lot more than that for an accountant or solicitor in the UK.


but you have to go with the gestor anyway............

150€ (after taking off the actual NIE fee) for standing in a queue 

& there's no 'several hours' involved - that office runs on an appointment system - & they're pretty good at keeping to time

she is seriously not doing a thing for this fee - they are given the forms, they have fill them in themselves (I think she might do the photocopying) - they then have to meet her there 

I'm incensed tbh


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> but you have to go with the gestor anyway............
> 
> 150€ (after taking off the actual NIE fee) for standing in a queue
> 
> ...


Oh dear!!

We didn't use a gestor....and I did assume that the ones you referred to were doing the "stand in the queue for several hours, go to bank. queue again......" scenario.

Still not that much at 60 euros per person though, compared to UK professional fees. You would probably that for a half hour consultation here. 

Did we not have someone on here recently being charged about 600euros for this service for just one person?

PS. perhaps you should consider which future careers you steer your daughters towards!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Oh dear!!
> 
> We didn't use a gestor....and I did assume that the ones you referred to were doing the "stand in the queue for several hours, go to bank. queue again......" scenario.
> 
> ...


yes - I think I remeber that - that really is OTT & was probably some 'relocation expert' 

I think what is getting me is that it's 50€ per person & that is for maybe 10 people at a time - I was told that she had quite a few people all at the office at the same time - so that's maybe 500€ for an morning's work if you take travel time into account

funny you should say about a future career for my girls - my gestor reckons _I _should have trained for it, since he says I know almost as much about some areas as he does!!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I just love the responses from people who talk about professional fees and in the same breath mention gestors. Yes, some of them may be professionally qualified - some may even be in the Collegio but i suspect the majority aren't and only really have a grasp of Spanish bureaucracy. Money for old rope springs to mind.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> I just love the responses from people who talk about professional fees and in the same breath mention gestors. Yes, some of them may be professionally qualified - some may even be in the Collegio but i suspect the majority aren't and only really have a grasp of Spanish bureaucracy. Money for old rope springs to mind.


In some cases - perhaps.

But, because of the bureaucracy, it's a very valuable service for many. I would even go so far as to say almost invaluable for many.

Our gestor is also an abogado so has many uses!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> In some cases - perhaps.
> 
> But, because of the bureaucracy, it's a very valuable service for many. I would even go so far as to say almost invaluable for many.
> 
> Our gestor is also an abogado so has many uses!


my gestor is worth his weight in gold 

his partners in the company range from abogados to accountants & I can pop in for free advice any time I need it - all included in a monthly retainer


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I recently paid 70 euros gestor fees, to get registered at the local Dr, it was money well spent, after half a day wasted chasing round various departments, non of which knew what the other one was doing!

I had my letter from Newcastle, with my state pension details, and the completed S1 form.
I was told I needed a Padron, less than 3 months old, passport as Id, and I also took along my green residensia paper.
The people at the town hall, reprinted an update Padron, then told me I just go up the road, to the Central salud, to register, no problems.
At the Centro salud, they started to register my papers, then said sorry, you need to go to Denia for some other bit of paper, before we can complete your registration. They even drew a map of where to find the office in Denia, but didn't tell me we needed an appointment first, they said it was OK to go now before !pm.
So!, off we drove to Denia, to be met by a lady at the desk- who happened to be doing nothing!, and she said, 'You can't just come here, you need and appointment", so I apologised, and asked, can we make an appointment while we are here then?. 
This lady, who was sitting there doing nothing, said No and gave me a printed bit of paper with the phone number, to go all the way home and ring back her desk for an appointment!! Shiiish!!! what a load of red tape, and what a jobs worth.
So, I though sod this for a lark, and decided to use a gestor, Alls well, that ends well, I did get my temporary plastic medical card, when I went back to the clinic.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I recently paid 70 euros gestor fees, to get registered at the local Dr, it was money well spent, after half a day wasted chasing round various departments, non of which new what the other one was doing!
> 
> I had my letter from Newcastle, with my state pension details, and the completed S1 form.
> I was told I needed a Padron, less than 3 months old, passport as Id, and I also took along my green residensia paper.
> ...


ah that's different - that's a lot of running around & I'm perfectly happy to pay my gestor for that - going to Denia whenever I need to _baja _or _alta _my autónomo or anything else that needs doing would cost me more than that for lost earnings for the day


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> 036, de Juan Fernando Andrés Parrilla y Esteban Roel García Vázquez - YouTube


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't see why anyone would need paid help of any kind to get a NIE or to be registered on the padron. You take necessary docs, queue...and that's it. Cost is 10 euros.
Having a gestor won't enable you to queue jump.

We registered for health cover by getting the form from Newcastle, going to our local Seg. Soc. office with the correct documents, sitting waiting our turn in the queue, being given our Seg. Soc. number and picking the tarjeta up in the post.
Cost nothing.

Well, I was able to but a year later OH's card hadn't arrived so we went to the JdA's website, filled in the form for lost or non-received cards and took it to our village consultorio.
Still waiting but that was just over two weeks ago.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


>


Great Youtube clip, it epitomises bureaucracy in Spain down to a 'T", almost in Mr. Bean league.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fergie said:


> Great Youtube clip, it epitomises bureaucracy in Spain down to a 'T", almost in Mr. Bean league.


When it comes to bureaucracy the former socialist countries could teach Spain a lesson or two.

Bureaucracy is a built-in feature of all dictatorial regimes and it seems little has changed here since Franco's day.


----------

